# agnus castus



## bonnycat (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi,  I had IVF in 2007 and have a daughter who is now 2 years old.  We had another bash at IVF last summer but with no success this time so have decided to call it a day.  I am, however, ever hopeful that we may still get pregnant naturally as we have been diagnosed as 'unexplained infertility'.  I have recently come across this herb 'agnus castus' and wondered if it was worth a shot even if it is a long one.  Just wanted to know if it is only for regulating your periods as I do have monthlys and am ovulating regularly.  I do however get spotting up to a week before my period is due and always have had.  If this drug is something you would recommend, in what dosage should it be taken when ttc and where should I be sourcing it.  Hope you can help.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bonnycat,

As far as I'm aware the anecdotal evidence for using Agnus castus in IF is for lowering FSH levels. I don't know anything about suggested dosage in this condition but I would recommend that anyone wishing to use herbal medicines of this type should really see a qualified herbalist to ensure proper sourcing of quality products.

Best wishes for ttc
Maz x


----------

